# Control Halters



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Control halters do have a place, but, IMHO, they can quickly cross into the "gadget" category when they are used without making other appropriate changes. Changing a piece of tack without changing the handling practices that are causing/perpetuating the behavior only acts like a bandage, without truly addressing the underlying cause of the problem. Just like popping a "bigger" bit on a horse with a rough stop will only work for a while before an even bigger bit is needed to get the same effect, if the reasons for the behavior aren't addressed (i.e., lack of training, poor training/holes in training, pain, etc.), sooner or later the strongest control halter out there won't do much to control the horse. 

So, long and short, I ultimately prefer a "method." An amazing amount can be accomplished with a standard nylon or leather strap halter and some basic groundwork exercises and consistent expectations in daily handling, depending on what exactly the horse is doing. 

Of the list in the OP, I like simple rope halters the best. They release pressure instantly when the horse gives, no moving parts to break, simple to put on and adjust, and the only reason it offers any more "control" than a standard strap halter is that it has less surface area in contact with the horse's head (mine does not have the extra control knots on the noseband, and I've never needed them). No muss, no fuss. I have a couple around the barn, and the results I get with a rope halter aren't that different from what I get with a standard nylon strap halter. 

I don't have a great deal of experience with the others on the list. I've seen a Monty Roberts demo in which he used his Dually halter on a horse that had trouble with trailer loading with success, but I've never held one in my hands. The cost of the Dually (at least via Roberts' site) would be prohibitive to me, and looking at the video of how it works it goes against my usual "less is more" rule on tack and gear. 

I saw the Blocker control halter demonstrated on Rick Lamb's RFDTV show a few months back; it's got a rubber bungee strap and a chain for a nose strap, and thin cable embedded in the nylon straps for more bite, if I remember correctly. Not bad, but rubber doesn't give an instant and total release of pressure when the horse gives a slight give -- any give has to be total before the rubber releases entirely. I want to completely reward the smallest change and slightest try. 

I've seen a few versions of Be Nice halter around, from something similar to the Dually to a rope contraption that tightens down around the horse's face when he pulls back. Cheaper than the name-brand Dually, but same concerns -- too many moving parts. I've also expect something that tightens down around the horse's entire head to potentially make a bad situation worse if it makes the horse claustrophobic. 

I've never even seen a chifney rig in person, but I understand that it is essentially a circular bit that clips to a standard halter, and is designed to prevent/discipline a horse for rearing. A (rather dated) book in my collection describes it as fairly standard equipment for a stallion to be shown in-hand. Too far outside my experience for me to comment much on it. 

At the end of the day, almost no horse misbehaves because of his halter. Something, either physically or in his training/handling is causing him to exhibit negative behaviors and/or disrespect, and the fix is going to be through training or treating any physical/painful cause. Control halters do have a place; they may be the only viable starting point for working with a truly rank animal or one with very deeply ingrained issues. They are not a quick fix, crutch, or a subsititute for good training. :wink:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

> IMHO, they can quickly cross into the "gadget" category when they are used without making other appropriate changes. Changing a piece of tack without changing the handling practices that are causing/perpetuating the behavior only acts like a bandage, without truly addressing the underlying cause of the problem. Just like popping a "bigger" bit on a horse with a rough stop will only work for a while before an even bigger bit is needed to get the same effect, if the reasons for the behavior aren't addressed (i.e., lack of training, poor training/holes in training, pain, etc.), sooner or later the strongest control halter out there won't do much to control the horse.


ITA!!!!

What, specifically, is the issue you are having? How old and well-trained is the horse? Is this a new issue or a long-term problem?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I, personally, like a normal rope halter if the horse has an issue on the ground. I like the look of the "pretty coloured" nylon halters though, because there's more colour on it than rope.
While I've never heard of any that you posted, I did get a poll-pressure halter that had a stop of nylon that the lead/tie was hooked to that created more pressure because of the surface area (you could attach the lead/tie like normal as well), and that worked great on a horse I was working on tying with that would pull back. She gave to pressure great, so I figured I would try it out (I only had nylon halters at the time), and it worked like a charm.

I plan to use that for pullers, the rope for general ground manners, and the nylon for the "finished" ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I prefer a rope halter and spending the time to work through the problems. Like yesterday, I spent an hour getting my mare to load in the trailer. It was just practice, but most people would wait until they have to go somewhere and force the horse into the trailer. But by the end of that hour I pointed into the trailer and she wanted to go in. When we got that mare there was five people trying to coax her in with bribes and smacking her on the butt. I got her loaded all by myself with no force, and after the initial session of just making the trailer a happy place and not getting too upset. Most of my horses want to go into the trailer the next time within about five minutes.

I haven't had experience with the other halters, but I just believe that a rope halter is a handy tool to have if you know how to use it. Sure the other ones have potential, but with all of that going on some people get stressed and misuse them. Rope halters are easy, very minimal and you can even make your own pretty quick. My horses know that they can get away with stuff with a thicker halter and don't yield to pressure half as well. We used a stud chain on my POA (in the beginning) because I knew nothing and he was disrespectful, that just led to him wanting to take a bite of anyone near him. If it were used correctly that might have been better, but it seemed to be more of a crutch for an explosive trainer. Now he is up to his withers in Natural Horsemanship and he never refuses a challenge. Just find what works for you, and you don't necessarily have to sell your soul to some NH cult; you can use all methods and still come up alright.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have used the Be Nice Halter and love it for teaching giving to pressure. It has little metal studs on the poll strap and otherwise is a normal rope halter. It gives a release immediately as the horse gives to the pressure and teaches very quickly. It's not for tying, because if a horse pulls back and doesn't give, neither does the halter and I've yet to see one break. But if you have a horse that thinks rearing is fun or you just need a little extra 'bite' to get the message across, they are awesome. Like any other tool, when used too harshly it can be a torture device. My husband is not allowed to use the Be Nices because he cannot grasp the concept of pull hard and immediately release, he pulls hard and hangs on...totally the opposite of what the halter is designed for. I generally use one for 3 or 4 days WHILE WORKING ON THE ISSUE WITH THE HORSE and then go back to the rope halter and rarely do I need to repeat. I've had mine for about 5 years now and they are in great shape, so they last a long time, worth the money.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies  
Personally I don't have a problem, but I'm looking at a horse that apparently is really strong when being led( trail horse for a badd rider his whole life)- and while I do believe that gadgets are not an option to proper respect and training- I'd like to have some extra control during that time(training)- as the horse I'm looking at is 17hh and I'm 5'3 :lol:
But like said- I do not want it to be an everyday thing- I want it to be a piece of tack I use 3-4 times when working on the problem, and then be able to resort to a normal halter 
Thank you


----------

